# Problème vidéo avec Safari 5



## jeff3 (8 Juin 2010)

Safari 5 est top, super rapide, le lecteur est génial MAIS gros problème avec les vidéos (YouTube, Dailymotion, ...) qui ne se chargent tout simplement pas, en tout cas chez moi :mouais:


----------



## rek135 (9 Juin 2010)

oui j'ai le même problème aussi .. Youtube , M6 replay etc ... obligé de passer par chrome ou firefox ..

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h39 ----------

C'est bon j'ai trouvé la solution  

Il suffit d'aller dans applications / utilitaires /utilitaire de disque / réparer les permissions ...  tu redémarres quand c'est réparer et le tour est joué 

Bonne nuit :sleep:


----------



## jeff3 (9 Juin 2010)

Même pas eu besoin, ce matin après avoir rallumé mon ordi, tout marche de nouveau à merveille, bizarre quand même, mais je ne vais pas m'en plaindre


----------



## MaamuT (10 Juin 2010)

Pour ma part, je ne comprend pas trop ce qui se passe, tout vas bien sur Youtube, mais plus rien ne se passe sur DailyMotion, le cadre vidéo reste désespérément noir

Une idée ?


----------



## jeff3 (10 Juin 2010)

Pas de pb chez moi, tu as essayé une réparation des autorisations comme préconisé par rek135 ?


----------



## crodile (10 Juin 2010)

meme pb avec daily motion, youtube OK. C'etait deja le cas depuis qq temps avec safari4.
j'ai créé une nouvelle session et ça marche !!!
Essayé de reparer les permissions sans effet.

qq'un a un remède ?


----------



## MaamuT (11 Juin 2010)

La réparation n'a rien donné.

Je n'ai aucun problème sur Youtube, Flash ou H264 ou HTML5, toutes les vidéos passent.

Mais sur DailyMotion, c'est aléatoire, certaines vidéos passent d'autres affichent un cadre noir.

Par exemple, celle-ci, qui reste noire.

Je ne vais pas perdre du temps avec une nouvelle session, si DM ne fonctionne plus, tant pis pour lui, je m'en passerais.


----------



## jeff3 (11 Juin 2010)

Je ne sais malheureusement pas quoi te dire, chez moi ta vidéo passe très bien sur Safari


----------



## MaamuT (11 Juin 2010)

Bah, je vais pas me prendre a tête pour si peu, je peu survivre sans DailyMotion, bien au contraire.


----------



## jeff3 (11 Juin 2010)

oui, et de toute façon tu as toujours FF ou Chrome


----------



## MaamuT (11 Juin 2010)

Et cela confirmerait donc que c'est Safari 5 qui est la cause de mon souci.


----------



## jeff3 (11 Juin 2010)

Bien sûr, je pensais que tu avais déjà essayé :rateau:


----------



## Exxon (11 Juin 2010)

Moi j'ai le même soucis et je pense que cela vient des pugglins installés sous safari 4 non compatible avec safari 5 ? Je ne fais qu'une supposition...


----------



## MaamuT (11 Juin 2010)

Exxon a dit:


> Moi j'ai le même soucis et je pense que cela vient des pugglins installés sous safari 4 non compatible avec safari 5 ? Je ne fais qu'une supposition...



J'ai tout viré et ça ne change rien.

Je n'ai pas eu le courage de regarder le code html de Dailymotion, mais je suis prêt à parier que ce doit être une belle soupe de code, d'où les problèmes non récurrents voire aléatoires.


----------



## MaamuT (12 Juin 2010)

Bon, j'avance pas du tout, par exemple cette vidéo m'affiche un cadre noir, alors que celle-ci s'affiche normalement ah ben non, la deuxième ne s'affiche pas aujourd'hui

J'ai testé avec Safari 5, Google Chrome et FireFox (le dernier) et j'ai le même souci, j'en conclu donc deux choses, soit DailyMotion à modifié un truc dans sa soupe de code, soit DailyMotion utilise depuis peu une option qui est incompatible avec ma version de Flash.

En tous cas, le fait que cela se reproduise avec différents navigateurs et que cela soit aléatoire m'inspire plus le *bordel aléatoirement contrôlé*© à la mode DailyMotion qu'un souci chez moi.

J'ai téléchargé le dernier machin d'Adobe, je vous ferai part de mes tests plus tard.


----------



## rez (12 Juin 2010)

Alors après avoir installé ce safari 5 j'ai aussi eu des soucis de vidéos,
J'ai tout simplement réinitialisé safari puis redémarré la bête, et c'est reparti !


----------



## MaamuT (12 Juin 2010)

Bon ben je ne comprend plus rien, j'ai installé le dernier Flash, viré les extensions (nouvelles et anciennes), viré les 75 (oui oui, 75 !!) cookies de dailymotion (hors de question que je réinitialise Safari pour ça, j'ai des données importantes et pas trop envie de tout reconstruire), j'ai re testé avec FireFox, Chrome et Opera (dernières versions) et je n'ai toujours rien qui s'affiche sur DM.

Je ne vais pas me prendre la tête plus longtemps, désormais DM n'existe plus pour moi, et ce n'est pas un mal.

Au suivant


----------



## Exxon (12 Juin 2010)

Moi j'ai supprimé tous les pluggins, reinstaller Flash redemarrer et c'est bon


----------



## monster084 (12 Juin 2010)

et comment on fait pour supprimé les pluging et réinstallé flash ?? merci


----------



## SPIDEY (12 Juin 2010)

Chez moi toutes les vidéos mentionnées ci dessus marchent en revanche M6Replay ne marche pas


----------



## crodile (12 Juin 2010)

Même pb avec DM, fonctionnement aleatoire ou rien du tout, avec Safari ou FF, depuis qq temps. J'ai essayé avec une autre session et là ça marche
Essayé de trouver une difference dans les bibli des  2 sessions. J'ai repéré un dossier MACROMEDIA dans preferences qui etait tres different, qui contient des fichiers nommés dailymotion.... Je l'ai transporté et installé dans ma bibli a la place du dossier existant, et làtout marche comme avant !!!

Je pense que DM a du bricoler un truc ces dernières semaines, ça n'a pas l'air d'être lié à safari5.


----------



## MaamuT (13 Juin 2010)

monster084 a dit:


> et comment on fait pour supprimé les pluging et réinstallé flash ?? merci



On inspire profondément, on fait deux ou trois incantations, et on prie très fort

Ensuite on va dans le menu Safari / Rénitialiser Safari / on coche décoche les options qui vont bien et hop.

Pour les plug-ins, il faut passer par les installeurs de chaque plug-in (ou leurs désinstalleurs pour ceux qui en ont un), ou les enlever à la main de la même manière (mais dans l'autre sens) qu'on les à ajoutés.

Quant à moi, je viens de tester, Dailymotion fonctionne très bien sur une autre session c'est donc vraiment un truc incompréhensible qui me prend plus le choux qu'autre chose.


----------

